# mk1 v mk2



## njtdi87 (Aug 27, 2012)

What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 golf/rabbit and cabrios?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The internet....who knew. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

njtdi87 said:


> What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 golf/rabbit and cabrios?



well they are completely different cars for one. There are no mk2 cabrios. all cabrolet (spelling?)are mk1. A cabrio is mkIII. never was a mkII convertable in the states. what else do you want to know?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

njtdi87 said:


> What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 golf/rabbit and cabrios?


What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## njtdi87 (Aug 27, 2012)

engine types, difference in bodies? Also, which ones have the circular headlights compared to the square? So convertibles only are in mk1? What years are the 1 and 2?

Don't know much about the old ones.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

go to their respective sections and read the faq for them. google is also amazing at producing information...


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

njtdi87 said:


> engine types, difference in bodies? Also, which ones have the circular headlights compared to the square? So convertibles only are in mk1? What years are the 1 and 2?
> 
> Don't know much about the old ones.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Golf


----------



## GLI Turner (Oct 17, 2007)

I can tell you what they have in common..

they both get you pu**y


----------



## rogers2.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess I have to drop the mk3 and get me a slammed mk1 haha


----------



## Jmech (Oct 11, 2013)

*MK1 v MK2 Transmissions*

Just looking to get some information on the transmission i have in my 87 cabriolet. The engine has been swapped to 2.0 16v but the origin of the transmission that is in it i am still trying to find out. Its a 2Y Tranny number 2y 23068. Just wondering if anyone knows what vehicles this transmission may have came in originally. It works perfect in the car just needs a better 5th gear for the hwy.
If anyone has any experience or info on this tranny that would be appreciated.


----------

